# iSpy Observation



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Just a quick observation about ispy. When I post on a thread, in the past it would show up on the scrolling ispy. That is not the case now. I can see every post scrolling but my own.
No big deal. Just an observation. I had to check a couple times because I thought I forgot to send the post.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I see your posts on iSpy ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/dbs-spy.php


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> I see your posts on iSpy ....
> http://www.dbstalk.com/dbs-spy.php


can you see your own when you post something?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I can if I post in a separate tab and keep Ispy running in its own tab.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Interesting. It hasn't worked in days and as soon as I post this thread it starts working.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Never mind


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> I can if I post in a separate tab and keep Ispy running in its own tab.


I have been doing that. But funny that I did not see this post I am replying to scroll.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

So it is not just skipping some of my posts, it is not showing some of all the posts


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> I can if I post in a separate tab and keep Ispy running in its own tab.


I do that as well ... I like the way iSpy reports new posts without marking anything read. The only time I've noted a problem is if I restart the browser (Firefox) and the tabs are reloaded. If I load iSpy from the Quicklinks link or a bookmark it works fine.

It is working on all posts for me ...
armophob, what browser are you using? Are you leaving it running in a separate window or tab?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> armophob, what browser are you using? Are you leaving it running in a separate window or tab?


Firefox, and I have to reload the page sometimes over and over to avoid that blank space and discontinued scrolling.
But that is not really what I am noticing now. If it was not my own posts that were not showing up occasionally I would never know that I am not seeing all the posts. When you posted a while back commenting on this thread it never scrolled here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Is the "subscribed threads only" check box checked?
Are you subscribed to this thread?

You might try closing all DBSTalk tabs, clearing your cookies for DBSTalk, then logging in again.


----------

